# Great Train Expo Jan 30-31 Costa Mesa CA



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI the all scale GTE will be at Costa Mesa CA next weekend the 30-31. Looks like a big show, two buildings, last time it was there it was only one building.
General info:
http://trainshow.com/about/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Victor, I found one of those Bachmann 11va power supplies, missing the long folding knob, do you need it?

Also, have somehow lost your email.

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg but I picked up a large lot of power packs recently. PM me here or LSC i'll send you my email.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't do PM's, have turned them off, so I cannot even send you one.

My email address is in my signature.

Thanks, Greg


----------

